# Push Pole Anchoring



## flyfishtyler (Apr 18, 2013)

I just acquired a Mitzi 15 with a 18' Stiffy Hybrid push pole and want to use it as an anchor as well. Do they make mounts so I can run the pole through and use as an anchor or is my best bet just roping off to it? 

Thanks for any help for a newbie.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Rope it off, you can snap a push pole with a rigid mount.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Basic stuff... this used to be one of the first things you learned on the flats before Power Poles and related type things became commonly available.

Here's the drill... hang two tethers onto your poling platform, one at each rear corner .  Get a look at older flats boats and you'll see that most of them have some sort of setup for this.  Quite a bit of variety to them but all serve the same function allowing you to tie off to the fork of your push pole when you're staked out....  It's also very helpful to have a third short tether (about five feet long at most) with a loop in one end to slip over your bow cleat if you're staking out by the bow...

Now for the fundamentals.  You're only going to be staking out on relatively soft bottom and you'll always want your pushpole at a 45 degree angle to the bottom, preferably with the pointy end staked out directly into the wind... That's all there is to it, but with lots of variations and opportunties to break a pole if you're not set up right.  Yes, on windy days staking out may not be your best choice unless you stake out with your bow to the wind....  Never stake out with your pole straight up and down unless you don't mind breaking a pushpole.  When I started poling all those years ago (just about forty now...) pushpoles were pretty cheap -they're not cheap at all these days...

Hope this gets you started - I live or die by my pushpoles and keep three of them on hand....


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Basic stuff... this used to be one of the first things you learned on the flats before Power Poles and related type things became commonly available.
> 
> Here's the drill... hang two tethers onto your poling platform, one at each rear corner .  Get a look at older flats boats and you'll see that most of them have some sort of setup for this.  Quite a bit of variety to them but all serve the same function allowing you to tie off to the fork of your push pole when you're staked out....  It's also very helpful to have a third short tether (about five feet long at most) with a loop in one end to slip over your bow cleat if you're staking out by the bow...
> 
> ...



X2 on what bob said. pointy end goes into the bottom and remember to get the end your pushing from as low to the water as you can so you don't break the pole. never stake out with the pole straight up and down.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

another bit of advice, if you feel like you are forcing your push pole into the ground then you are pushing to hard. Give your self a nice push and try again. Nothing worse than hearing the graphite crack / snap...

I do recall reading on hear about some really cheap fiberglass dowels that would work if you aren't sure about using your push pole. Just need to epoxy a pvc t joint to the dowel and you are good to go the smaller diameter goes into the ground much easier and if you do break it...

... it's much easier on the wallet.


Good Luck.


----------



## flyfishtyler (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks fellas, lot of good info here. 

I will probably pass on the anchor and go with staking out when I can. I have a feeling it will be tough sometimes to get a pole to stay in place but I think I can probably figure it out.


----------

